# Standard Planning Procedure



## الجنزوري محمد (13 أبريل 2008)

لولا ضيق الوقت بالنسبة لي بسبب العمل وغيرها من متتطلبات الحياه لارسلت هذا الملف من قبل 

http://www.4shared.com/file/43950588/cb7e887b/StandardPlanningProcedure.html


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (13 أبريل 2008)

سلمت يداك التي طرحت لنا هذا الملف

اخونا الرائع الجنزوري


احييك بشدة

فنفعك لنا ملحوظ

نفعك الله بما لديك من معرفة


----------



## حسن احمد (13 أبريل 2008)

بارك الله فيك ونفع بك


----------



## هاجر محمد (14 أبريل 2008)

ملف رائع جزاك الله خير


----------



## محمد المسلاتي (14 أبريل 2008)

الأخ الجنزوري
شكراً على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## محمد محمود السعيد (14 أبريل 2008)

جزيت خيرا اخونا الكريم


----------



## صابر دياب (15 أبريل 2008)

شاكرين لك أخي الكريم ووفقك الله في عملك


----------



## عبد الرحمن - عمان (17 أبريل 2008)

الأخ العزيز الجنزوري
شكراً جزيلا على هذا المجهود الرائع والملف المفيد


----------



## Jamal (17 أبريل 2008)

*thanx*

thak you very much


----------



## mohdesoky (18 أبريل 2008)

تسلم إيدك على هذا الملف الرائع وونتظر منك المزيد


----------



## م محمد كرم (18 أبريل 2008)

بارك الله فيك ونفع بك


----------



## mago (19 أبريل 2008)

جزاكم الله الف خير
بارك الله فيك .....وأجرك على الله


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (19 أبريل 2008)

كل مشاركاتك قويه جدا" أنت بالفعل أكثر من متميز نشكرك على هذا الملف المحترم


----------



## virtualknight (1 يوليو 2008)

thanx so much


----------



## ابو فدوى و يمنى (4 يوليو 2008)

كل ما قيل لن يوفيك حقك زادك الله علما و نفع بك الاسلام و المسلمين


----------



## الجنزوري محمد (9 يوليو 2008)

شكرا للجميع وبارك الله فيكم ,,,,,, للتأكيد هذا الملف منقول


----------



## safa aldin (26 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكور 
مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور 
مشكور


----------



## مهندس حسن المصري (3 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## anwerbasha (3 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكور علي هذا الملف الجيد
جعلة في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## كامل جورج (4 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا شكرا شكرا


----------



## مهندس126 (6 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا على هذا الملف


----------



## captinramos (7 أكتوبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## مهندس حسن المصري (19 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## الجنزوري محمد (25 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا على دعائكم واتمنى ان يطبق الاستاندرد في شركاتنا العربية ليكون احد خطوات تقدمنا كأمة واحدة قد اخجل احيانا لضعف انظمتها


----------



## سكر راكان (27 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## سعيد نهاد (28 أكتوبر 2008)

*ملف رائع وشكرا علي هذا العمل الجيد *​


----------



## عبدالقادر حجاج (24 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكووووور يا اخ مساهمة جد فعالة وغير نمطية


----------



## mohdelmatteet (26 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك ووفقك لكل خير


----------



## mohdelmatteet (26 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك ونفع بك ووفقك لكل خير


----------



## mohdelmatteet (26 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيراً ووفقك لكل خير


----------



## Engr (1 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله​​جزاكم الله عنا كل خير ومشكورين على الفائدة​​تحياتي لكم،،​Engr​


----------



## م محمد كرم (7 يناير 2009)

* نفعك الله بما لديك من معرفة*


----------



## emad_nprawe (8 يناير 2009)

http://www.shbab1.com/2minutes.htm


----------



## emad_nprawe (8 يناير 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## نصر عبد الهادي (14 يناير 2009)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء و وفقك الله لكل خير و زادك علما و نفع بك


----------



## nofal (14 يناير 2009)

الله يجزيك الخير


----------



## ربيع الغزالي (15 يناير 2009)

الاخ الجنزوري محمد شكرا لك على موضوعك الرائع .


----------



## بنت المدني 1 (30 ديسمبر 2009)

العفو اخي لا اعرف لماذا لايعمل الرابط عندي هل بالامكان وضع الرابط مرة اخرى حتى يتسنى لي تحميله وبارك الله بمجهوداتكم


----------



## م.وسيم (30 ديسمبر 2009)

هل من الممكن تجديد الرابط ؟


----------



## tamereng78 (30 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## mustafasas (1 يناير 2010)

الملف لا يعمل نرجو اعادة تنزيله


----------



## ابو المقداد الليبى (3 يناير 2010)

mustafasas قال:


> الملف لا يعمل نرجو اعادة تنزيله


 
اضم صوتى


----------



## engineer saleh (6 يناير 2010)

الملف غير موجود


----------



## heguehm (9 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## الفخراني (9 يناير 2010)

ايه يا محمد الحاجات الجميلة دي ؟؟؟؟ رغم اني ما عرفتش انزل الملف انما انا متاكد انه ملف رائع لثقتي في اختياراتك .

وحشتنا ونتمني نشوفك تاني قريب
وياريت نتراسل علي الايميل الخاص بينا


----------



## mohy_y2003 (22 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً اخي الفاضل ومشكووووووووور - ولكن الملف غير موجود بالرابط برجاء اعادة رفعه


----------



## محمد المسلاتي (23 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (24 مايو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا 
ودمتم في طاعة الله


----------



## محمد عبد الغنى (31 مايو 2010)

نرجوا اعادة تحميلها


----------



## الكراديسى (1 يونيو 2010)

Thank you for your great effort


----------



## aqarout (8 يونيو 2010)

the file is not available on the posted link can you re upload it


----------



## nabel (9 يونيو 2010)

الرجاء تحميله على سيرفير اخر


----------



## mrmshatta (16 يوليو 2010)

الرجاء تحميله على سيرفير اخر


----------



## الجنزوري محمد (16 يوليو 2010)

*اعتذر عن تأخري في الرد*

http://www.4shared.com/document/8pmwcqV7/Standard_Planning__Procedure.html

اعتذر عن تأخري في الرد


----------



## fandejef (17 يوليو 2010)

thank you


----------



## islamelgin (19 يوليو 2010)

The file link that you requested is not valid
?????


----------



## فائز ابوزيد (30 أغسطس 2010)

جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## emofleh (31 أغسطس 2010)

thanks alot


----------



## impire (1 سبتمبر 2010)

الملف رائع ومفيد جدا لكل مشارك فى المجال حتى لو لم يكون مهندس تخطيط ، فسيعطيه الخلفية الصحيحة للتعامل مع مخرجات التخطيط والمتابعة للمشروعات.

جزاك الله عنا خيرا​


----------



## vieri31 (1 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله عنا خيرا


----------



## emadlaith (21 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور عزيزي


----------



## محمد السواكنى (11 نوفمبر 2010)

اخى الجنزوى اتمنى رفع الملف مرة اخرى لاتمكن من الاستفادة


----------



## سعد شاكر (15 فبراير 2011)

اخونا الجنزوري الرجاء رفع الملف مرة اخرى لتعذر تحميله !!

ولك منا كل الشكر


----------



## يسرى191 (16 فبراير 2011)

ارجو منك اخى الكريم رفع الملف مرة اخرى 

بارك الله فيك و نفع بك اخوتنا فى المنتدى


----------



## البابكري (17 فبراير 2011)

brother,
the file not exist ( the file you request not valid) this message comes when we follow the link.

please update the link 

thanks


----------



## سامح صفى الدين (17 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا لكن الملف لا يعمل


----------



## mohammedsharaby (19 فبراير 2011)

*ملف رائع جزاك الله خير*​


----------



## خالد قدورة (8 مارس 2011)

ارجو اعادة رفع الملف ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## محمد السواكنى (13 مارس 2011)

برجاء رفع الملف مرة اخرى ليتسنى من الاستفادة


----------



## اسلام محمد سلامه (9 مايو 2011)

مشكوووووووووووور


----------



## صقرقريش (9 مايو 2011)

الملف غير صالح والرجاء اعادة رفعه للفائدة العامة


----------



## mohamedkhattab1 (9 مايو 2011)

file not found ,,please re load it,,thnx


----------



## امين الزريقي (11 مايو 2011)

ممكن اعادة الرفع؟ مع الشكر سلفا


----------



## هانى شاكر احمد حسن (12 مايو 2011)

يا اخى اهتم بردود الناس 8 صفات الناس بتطلب منك فيها رفع الملف و انت لا تجيب هذا عتاب اخوى و لا تأخذه بمحمل سىء


----------



## محمد السواكنى (12 مايو 2011)

سلمت يا ايها العضو الجنزورى اتمنى رفع الملف مرة اخرى


----------



## اوراس عبدالرزاق (14 يوليو 2011)

ممكن رفع الملف جزاك الله خير 
الرابط لايعمل


----------



## د عصام ابو السعود (15 يوليو 2011)

*ارجو منك اخى الكريم رفع الملف مرة اخرى 

بارك الله فيك و نفع بك اخوتنا فى المنتدى*​


----------



## د عصام ابو السعود (15 يوليو 2011)

*ممكن رفع الملف جزاك الله خير 
الرابط لايعمل*​


----------



## الجنزوري محمد (15 يوليو 2011)

هانى شاكر احمد حسن قال:


> يا اخى اهتم بردود الناس 8 صفات الناس بتطلب منك فيها رفع الملف و انت لا تجيب هذا عتاب اخوى و لا تأخذه بمحمل سىء


 
معلش معدتهومش 

سامحوني بقالي فترة طويلة مش متواجد عشان ارفع الملف


----------



## م_هبه (23 يوليو 2011)

عفوا الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## فتحي عبدالغنى (24 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## emadlaith (10 يناير 2012)

بالتوفيـــــق


----------



## Abu Laith (11 يناير 2012)

سلام عليكم الملف ممسوح ممكن تعيد رفعه مره اخرا ..


----------



## العبقرية (11 يناير 2012)

سلمت يداك


----------



## فراس الحبال (12 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م_هبه (14 فبراير 2012)

من فضلكم رفع الملف مرة أخرى ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## الجنزوري محمد (14 فبراير 2012)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=87215&page=8

الملف بالصفحه ال 8 من هذا الموضوع


----------



## jamel501 (1 مارس 2012)

الرلابط لا يعمل


----------



## Heart4ever (2 مارس 2012)

_*شكرا جزيلا*_


----------



## Heart4ever (2 مارس 2012)

*شكرا جزيلا اخى
*


----------



## canaanite (5 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## محمودعسل (29 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرااااااااااااا​


----------

